# MTNL Xpress Combo Unlimited Plans with 2Mbps Speed



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 26, 2011)

MTNL Launches new Xpress Combo Unlimited Plans with 2Mbps speed.


MTNL Xpress Combo Unlimited Plans with 2Mbps speed launched


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2011)

these plans are really tempting...i don't know why BSNL can't come up with such plans x(


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

1mbps UL 999 is the best.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 26, 2011)

That 750/- plan looks delicious.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 26, 2011)

How is this technology news?

It should be in the Broadband and Communications section.


----------



## noob (Dec 26, 2011)

when will BSNL wake up ? I am still stuck on 512 kbps  UL..paying 750/-


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 26, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> That 750/- plan looks delicious.


I was thinking the same 



ico said:


> 1mbps UL 999 is the best.


Any specific reason?(other than the fact that you have that plan  )


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 26, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> That 750/- plan looks delicious.



lovely plan..when will bsnl come up with some good plans


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 26, 2011)

The only cons of MTNL is that you need to have a telephone line at home.. In order to have broadband connection. The telephone plan add another 150 to 300 rupeed more and there are service charge also


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 26, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> The only cons of MTNL is that you need to have a telephone line at home.. In order to have broadband connection. The telephone plan add another 150 to 300 rupeed more and there are service charge also



I think the first 100-120 calls are free and if you have a mobile with a plan that suits you very well then its the best option.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wake up bsnl . .


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2011)

jaaago re jaaago re  jaaago re jaaago re  jaaago re JAAAAAAGOOOOO RE(BSNL) x(


----------



## Krow (Dec 27, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> The only cons of MTNL is that you need to have a telephone line at home.. In order to have broadband connection. The telephone plan add another 150 to 300 rupeed more and there are service charge also



No phone charges. First 100 calls or so are free. All you add is around Rs 180 for taxes.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Any specific reason?(other than the fact that you have that plan  )


No FUP. 1mbps all the time. 

15 GB can be exhausted in 4-5 days in 750 UL.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

still the plans don't beat the cable broadband...

I pay 650 for 1Mbps (no FUP)


----------



## paw1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> still the plans don't beat the cable broadband...
> 
> I pay 650 for 1Mbps (no FUP)



And i pay 475 for 2mbps UL . I did have to pay 5.7k upfront for 12 months though.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

750 plan IS tempting. The only problem, is that after 15 GB is reached (maybe in just a few days), speed will be reduced to 512 kbps. 

You know, what would be best? We can select when to use the 512 kbps plan and when the 2 mbps. This way we can make sure we can get the speed, when we really need it!

How does it sound?


----------

